# What is attractive to you?



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I sat down to eat some lunch and flipped on the tv. The movie "Mask" with Cher and Sam Elliot was on. It's the part in the movie where the young man with a disfiguring disease and a blind young lady fall in love at summer camp. It got me thinking about a couple things. First, I wonder how many successful relationships there would be if a person's physical attributes didn't make or break the decision to say the first hello. In other words, if we were all blind would there be more opportunities for people to meet and for a relationship.
Second, Sam Elliot is damn hot!! Holy moly...if there were a man that could talk to me with a voice like that I would be in big, BIG trouble.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I concur with your assessment of Sam Elliott. Kind of that “bad-boy” Marboro Man he’s got going.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> I concur with your assessment of Sam Elliott. Kind of that “bad-boy” Marboro Man he’s got going.


He could look like Danny Devito and sound like that and I would totally be OK with it....just sayin!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I really am attracted to a man's voice..it's one of the first things that will draw my attention.


----------



## FlyOverZone (Aug 7, 2013)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> He could look like Danny Devito and sound like that and I would totally be OK with it....just sayin!


A strong manly voice can overcome a face that looks like it went through a windshield. I would struggle with a man who was either shorter or weighed less than me. I'm actually not very attracted to 'Pretty face' men. I have no idea why women coo over Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise. Gerard Butler is about as Pretty of a face as I can tolerate.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sam Elliot is yummy


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FlyOverZone said:


> A strong manly voice can overcome a face that looks like it went through a windshield. I would struggle with a man who was either shorter or weighed less than me. I'm actually not very attracted to 'Pretty face' men. I have no idea why women coo over Brad Pitt or Tom Cruise. Gerard Butler is about as Pretty of a face as I can tolerate.


I completely agree!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hell..........I have been dating a cow moose for the last twenty years. She has large lovely brown eyes, and a huge nose. I am not picky, not many options deep in the Alaska Wilderness.


----------



## FlyOverZone (Aug 7, 2013)

Sourdough said:


> Hell..........I have been dating a cow moose for the last twenty years. She has large lovely brown eyes, and a huge nose. I am not picky, not many options deep in the Alaska Wilderness.


lol There are plenty of hot chicks in Alaska you just have to be willing to drive long distances for one.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I find tattoos in the right places incredibly sexy


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> I find tattoos in the right places incredibly sexy


Agreed!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.....there my be hope in this world for me yet..lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

FlyOverZone said:


> lol There are plenty of hot chicks in Alaska you just have to be willing to drive long distances for one.


I go to town once a year for supplies, and I see those "Hot Chicks" with their fake everything, fake persona, fake face, fake hair, fake body, fake life, fake relationships, their entire perceived reality is an illusion delivered 24/7/365 by some type of electronic gizmo.

Their entire world is fabricated. Their water is delivered, their heat and cooled environment is supplied for them, their sewage is hauled away and processed by others, their lighting is magic, just flip a switch, their food is magic, and abundant, just choose every few hours what will give them oral pleasure.

Their idea of wilderness is a city park.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> I go to town once a year for supplies, and I see those "Hot Chicks" with their fake everything, fake persona, fake face, fake hair, fake body, fake life, fake relationships, their entire perceived reality is an illusion delivered 24/7/365 by some type of electronic gizmo.


This is unfortunately true on both sides of the gender fence.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I used to think honesty was pretty hot.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Clem said:


> I used to think honesty was pretty hot.


Honesty is smokin hot


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm old, ugly, but self maintaining.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> This is unfortunately true on both sides of the gender fence.


*We all hate to hear the truth.......but Bob Seger is a master of seeing truth. We live in such a fake world........that we find reality depressing. Speaks sadly for the future of mankind, and likely explains many social problems, like drugs to avoid reality.*


*Bob Seger – Fire Inside Lyrics*

Words and music by bob seger

There's a hard moon risin' on the streets tonight
There's a reckless feeling in your heart as you head out tonight
Through the concrete canyons to the midtown light
Where the latest neon promises are burning bright

Past the open windows on the darker streets
Where unseen angry voices flash and children cry
Past the phony posers with their worn out lines
The tired new money dressed to the nines
The low life dealers with their bad designs
And the dilettantes with their open minds

You're out on the town, safe in the crowd
Ready to go for the ride
Searching the eyes, looking for clues
There's no way you can hide
The fire inside

Well you've been to the clubs and the discotheques
Where they deal one another from the bottom of a deck of promises
Where the cautious loners and emotional wrecks
Do an acting stretch as a way to hide the obvious
And the lights go down and they dance real close
And for one brief instant they pretend they're safe and warm

Then the beat gets louder and the mood is gone
The darkness scatters as the lights flash on
They hold one another just a little too long
And they move apart and then move on

On to the street, on to the next
Safe in the knowledge that they tried
Faking the smile, hiding the pain
Never satisfied
The fire inside
Fire inside

Now the hour is late and he thinks you're asleep
You listen to him dress and you listen to him leave
Like you knew he would
You hear his car pull away in the street
Then you move to the door and you lock it when
He's gone for good

Then you walk to the window and stare at the moon
Riding high and lonesome through a starlit sky
And it comes to you how it all slips away
Youth and beauty are gone one day
No matter what you dream or feel or say
It ends in dust and disarray

Like wind on the plains, sand through the glass
Waves rolling in with the tide
Dreams die hard and we watch them erode
But we cannot be denied
The fire inside


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Song bird, would u list BOTH the fakeness of men AND women. Lets see who scores higher.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

These lyrics probably apply to many people's lives but these are people I wouldn't choose to associate with. Maybe that's why my friend list is pretty limited. But I don't think you can put everyone in this box. If you do, maybe that moose friend of yours is your best bet after all.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

FarmboyBill said:


> Song bird, would u list BOTH the fakeness of men AND women. Lets see who scores higher.


I don't have enough hours in my day for that Bill.  I'm sure the female side would win this one at least in the physical feature dept. But a lot of guys have their own set of bull they like to pitch around too. It's usually more to do with what they know, have done, own, or can do. But let's not let this turn into a battle of the sexes...there's enough of that all over!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

A working man's hands are attractive. Big, strong, calloused, capable. Nails clipped please! They should be able to work hard but still have a gentle touch.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> If you do, maybe that moose friend of yours is your best bet after all.


She is an "Annual ****" every fall she runs off with some bull with a big antlers, then she shows up in the spring with two or three calves, and she camps in my yard, because she knows I shoot the grizzly bears that become a problem in the yard area.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sourdough said:


> She is an "Annual ****" every fall she runs off with some bull with a big antlers, then she shows up in the spring with two or three calves, and she camps in my yard, because she knows I shoot the grizzly bears that become a problem in the yard area.


That's kinda neat Mr. Sourdough


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

For me it's a combination of physical attractiveness, intelligence, and a bit of feistiness with a touch of sarcasm.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Honesty, integrity, humor, and soundness of mind rank pretty high in my book.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> Honesty, integrity, humor,* and soundness of mind* rank pretty high in my book.


Could you live with three out of four.........


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Probably, especially considering that South Louisiana humor is often mistaken for pure-D crazy by outsiders...lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sense of humor. 

The ability to listen. 

Willing to reciprocate on back rubs. 

Does his share of the chores. 

Manages his time and money well. 

Doesn’t have crazy folks in his family.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Doesn’t have crazy folks in his family



that will narrow the field real quick.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice BOOBIES.........

Here are some very nice BOOBIES. They don't have to be BIG Boobies, but they should be the same color boobies.
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/show-me-a-nice-pair-of-boobies.568830/


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sense of humor.
> 
> The ability to listen.
> 
> ...


You have some high standards my friend!!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I


Sourdough said:


> Nice BOOBIES.........
> 
> Here are some very nice BOOBIES. They don't have to be BIG Boobies, but they should be the same color boobies.
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/show-me-a-nice-pair-of-boobies.568830/


 Almost just fell out of my chair when I saw that!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> Nice BOOBIES.........
> 
> Here are some very nice BOOBIES. They don't have to be BIG Boobies, but they should be the same color boobies.
> https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/show-me-a-nice-pair-of-boobies.568830/


Ha ha! I _still_ cannot believe FBB didn't hit that thread! 


.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My significant other has a great sense of humor. 
.


.


.


.


That’s it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Boobies were fun as a young man but I prefer the view of a nice ass anymore.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Attractive is:

Being able to shoot straight. Especially off-hand position.

Being able to drive a 16d nail.

Being able to field dress game without puking or complaining.

Being able to complain about one of my behaviors, without needing to bring into the conversation a long list of everyone of my flaws.

Being able to politely remind me to there is really only one correct reply to everything she says. "Yes, Dear your right, and I was wrong and I am sorry, please forgive me, after all I am just a man, but I am your man". Now can we go have wild orgasmic pleasure with each other.......you are so beautiful to me.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My significant other has a great sense of humor.
> .
> 1 out of 6...I dunno girl
> 
> ...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> there is really *only one correct reply to* *everything* she says. "Yes, Dear your right, and I was wrong and I am sorry...


Now that's just the wrongiest of all the wrong things I have ever heard, LOL!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> *Now that's just the wrongiest of all the wrong things I have ever heard, *LOL!


"Yes, Dear....your right, I was wrong. I don't know what I was thinking".
"What's that dear"....???
"Yes Dear, your right, I was not thinking."


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I really am attracted to a man's voice..it's one of the first things that will draw my attention.


I never really thought about voice being an attraction, but it is. A woman with that deep scratchy whiskey/smoker voice is a turn off, to me.

When I was in my early 40s, I was repairing this woman's car. She'd damaged the fender and hood on her Fiero. She was in her early 20s, barely 5 feet tall, slim but shapely. Her hair was long and as blond as it gets. I think most guys would say she was hot. At first she seemed quite attractive to me. As I worked, we chatted. She had no idea of current events, national news. I knew nothing of any bands or groups or songs she liked. We had nothing in common. I thought to myself, " When did that happen? When did shared intelligence and interests become a criteria for attractiveness?".


----------



## RainKing1975 (Jul 9, 2018)

haypoint said:


> I never really thought about voice being an attraction, but it is. A woman with that deep scratchy whiskey/smoker voice is a turn off, to me.
> 
> When I was in my early 40s, I was repairing this woman's car. She'd damaged the fender and hood on her Fiero. She was in her early 20s, barely 5 feet tall, slim but shapely. Her hair was long and as blond as it gets. I think most guys would say she was hot. At first she seemed quite attractive to me. As I worked, we chatted. She had no idea of current events, national news. I knew nothing of any bands or groups or songs she liked. We had nothing in common. I thought to myself, " When did that happen? When did shared intelligence and interests become a criteria for attractiveness?".


It has always been that way for me. My ex wife and I were together for sixteen years and our relationship was initially based on shared political beliefs. My current girlfriend of four years and I met because we enjoy the same pop culture genres and soon discovered that the mental attraction grew into a physical one.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> I find tattoos in the right places incredibly sexy


I don't like tattoos anywhere on any person. I find it really stupid to mess with ones skin.
I would rather be fishing on the East coast of Fl.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> A working man's hands are attractive. Big, strong, calloused, capable. Nails clipped please! They should be able to work hard but still have a gentle touch.


This I agree with totally. Men's hands. yes.
Also, facial hair.


When I was young and meeting guys I remember a big deal breaker for me was, and still would be, musical taste. I was surprised to meet people who didn't have favorite bands/genres. We don't have to agree on everything, but it's good if we agree on some.

Also, kindness, honestly, empathy, a sense of humor and being a seeker and caring about taking care of ones self, i.e. not living on junk food.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> seeker and caring about taking care of ones self, i.e. *not living on junk food*.


Tequila is NOT.......junk food.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> They should be able to work hard but still have a gentle touch.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> Also, facial hair.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

haypoint said:


> View attachment 67540


Perfect example!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Facial hair is OK so long as it's neat and soft. Only person I have ever been close to with a full beard was my dad and that was only during hunting season. Only thing I will absolutely draw the line on is nose hairs. I mean, eeewww!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Sense of humor.
> 
> The ability to listen.
> 
> ...


Everyone has some crazy folks in their family.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

gerold said:


> I don't like tattoos anywhere on any person. I find it really stupid to mess with ones skin.
> I would rather be fishing on the East coast of Fl.


You definitely are opposite of me. I love to fish too but tattooed


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Major deal breaker for me when dating was girly men


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> He could look like Danny Devito and sound like that and I would totally be OK with it....just sayin!


I don't sound like Sam,but there are some here that have heard my spoken voice as well as my singing voice...you'd just have to ask them what I sound like I reckon'


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I don't sound like Sam,but there are some here that have heard my spoken voice as well as my singing voice...you'd just have to ask them what I sound like I reckon'


Hmm, a man of mystery. Something to add to my list of likes.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol I was looking through my computer for a picture and I found this, I was 21.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I don't sound like Sam,but there are some here that have heard my spoken voice as well as my singing voice...you'd just have to ask them what I sound like I reckon'


I picture you with a deep grovely voice


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> Lol I was looking through my computer for a picture and I found this, I was 21.
> View attachment 67552


That was what..a couple years ago, right?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> That was what..a couple years ago, right?


11 years ago


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Lil man and I decided to have supper at a local taco shop on the way home. In walks a guy wearing a tank top and shorts. This poor man has hair like a winter grizzly bear all over his exposed body. Clean shaven and you could see the line of demarcation where the shaving stopped and the jungle began. I bet it stood up off his skin at least 3" and it was quite dense. Kinda looked like he had an afro...everywhere! My son's eyes got really big and he drew in a deep breath about to say something and I shot him my very best "you better hold your tongue boy" mom look.

I prefer a man to be...well, manly. Rugged and virile. And to have hair in all the places a man has hair. But dang, break out the hedgers or something if it's that excessive. Altho, you'd prolly never freeze to death snuggled up to a lIving, breathing Navajo blanket with legs. But can you imagine having to clean the tub after all that?!?! Gross!!

I tried to get a discreet picture and got chastised by my 10 year old lol!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Doesn’t have crazy folks in his family.


There are nutters from every bloodline. If you think you can marry Ms. America and get away without mouth breathing in laws you are likely still living in your mother's basement.
All you can do is try to match your own screwed up view of the world with another like minded sociopath whose family lives out of state....


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> I really am attracted to a man's voice..it's one of the first things that will draw my attention.


My ex had the Sam voice, and yes, it was sexy as all get out. I miss that...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My mother’s house didn’t have a basement, and I have no clue what prompted such a nasty response to my post. 

Have a nice life.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Good sense of humor and a job. 

On second thought, coming home from a long day at work to a nekkid househusband might be fun...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

GTX63 said:


> There are nutters from every bloodline. *If you think you can marry Ms. America *and get away without mouth breathing in laws you are likely still living in your mother's basement.
> All you can do is try to match your own screwed up view of the world with another like minded sociopath whose family lives out of state....





Alice In TX/MO said:


> My mother’s house didn’t have a basement, and I have no clue what prompted such a nasty response to my post.
> 
> Have a nice life.





I saw "you" only in a plural sense, and certainly not you, Alice. After all, it's not likely that you would be marrying a "_MS"_ America, lol! I think GTX63 quoted your post to expound on it not pound on you.

I get what GTX63 is saying, and agree with the idea that there are so many nutty people Out There that it is hard to get completely away from them all. Every family has one, two or more of 'em.

This is a hard and unfortunate fact: One out of every four people have a mental disorder, according to the World Health Organization (WHO). http://www.who.int/whr/2001/media_centre/press_release/en/


.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Ok. Maybe he touched a button. LOL


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

It was easy to miss, and I would have thought the very same as you did if it were not for the "Ms" thrown in, lol.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I did wonder about that on the second read through.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Oregon1986 said:


> Major deal breaker for me when dating was girly men


On the other side
It would be a he-she
Nothing worse than a manly woman


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

elevenpoint said:


> On the other side
> It would be a he-she
> Nothing worse than a manly woman


Lol yes that would be no bueno


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I did wonder about that on the second read through.


Absolutely no offense intended. 
There is a reason comedians are so successful using in law/cousin/uncle material. The funniest jokes are laced in truth.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

RideBarefoot said:


> My ex had the Sam voice, and yes, it was sexy as all get out. I miss that...


Long time no see.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Id rather have a tomboy than a house lily


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> ...a lIving, breathing Navajo blanket with legs...


I see that you obviously met my husband. Odd thing was, his mother was just about as hairy as he. 

As he got older, and sicker, he lost hair until he'd lost ALL the rest of his hair (except for that on his head) and I never ever noticed it happening.That's another odd thing, because BEFORE I knew him he was hairy: after I knew him, not so much.

(LOVED that description!)

Mon


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

My voice has gotten me in a lot of trouble over the years . Not a day goes by that i don't get some comment about it. The older i get The deeper it gets. I sang Bass in a quartet many years.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

M5farm said:


> My voice has gotten me in a lot of trouble over the years . Not a day goes by that i don't get some comment about it. The older i get The deeper it gets. I sang Bass in a quartet many years.





M5farm said:


> My voice has gotten me in a lot of trouble over the years . Not a day goes by that i don't get some comment about it. The older i get The deeper it gets. I sang Bass in a quartet many years.


Bah-Bah Bah-Bah Bobbie Sue 

Hopefully you get that...cuz if not you're going to think I'm a freak!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Bah-Bah Bah-Bah Bobbie Sue
> 
> Hopefully you get that...cuz if not you're going to think I'm a freak!


Maybe this is a better way to go about it


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

frogmammy said:


> I see that you obviously met my husband. Odd thing was, his mother was just about as hairy as he.
> 
> As he got older, and sicker, he lost hair until he'd lost ALL the rest of his hair (except for that on his head) and I never ever noticed it happening.That's another odd thing, because BEFORE I knew him he was hairy: after I knew him, not so much.
> 
> ...


His poor Mom!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the movie Conagher saved, I watch it once a month. One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I know this sounds shallow, but the first time I saw SO, I said to myself "definitely NOT". But he had invited me to dinner, had taken the trouble to cook a meal for me, so I decided that I would eat and get out as fast as decently possible.

HAH! We talked almost non-stop about so many subjects - I didn't even know what time it was till I saw it was 2 am! We ate a most delicious meal (a man hadn't cooked for me for at least 30 years - and he is GOOD at it!) His music collection is stupendous, and he had chosen just right for a first date. I found he had a great sense of humor, could make me laugh easily, and all in all I couldn't believe that I had not wanted to continue with the date.

So: intelligence, humor, honesty and integrity are my top picks, but a kind disposition with even temperament is important in the long run, along with the emotional maturity to talk through the inevitable problems calmly.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh another turn on for me is a man that hunts and fish


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This is where the guy that's trying really hard to impress posts a photo of him with a deer and a fish


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Bah-Bah Bah-Bah Bobbie Sue
> 
> Hopefully you get that...cuz if not you're going to think I'm a freak!


I have actually talked to Richard Sterban on the radio and the DJ commented on how much our voices were alike. But he doesn't have that southern drawl


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Hmm, a man of mystery. Something to add to my list of likes.


Hmmmmmmm


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> How long is that list?


Not telling, going to try to be mysterious too.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Not telling, going to try to be mysterious too.


You've been doing pretty good so far!


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

M5farm said:


> I have actually talked to Richard Sterban on the radio and the DJ commented on how much our voices were alike. But he doesn't have that southern drawl


Yep...that would be trouble for sure! I don't think I have ever heard his speaking voice so now I'm going to have to see if i can find an interview on youtube. You mentioned that you sang in a group. Still singing?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

This is what is attractive to me.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is what is attractive to me.
> 
> View attachment 67596


Of course she is...she's lovely.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Cabin Fever said:


> This is what is attractive to me.
> 
> View attachment 67596


Cf, she's beautiful!!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

It depends on the day but a good attitude has a lot to do with it.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

It goes something like this...

An attractive person would be easy on the eyes--not expecting someone with potential in a modeling career but not someone who would scare small children and/or alpacas. I have pretty eclectic taste in what constitutes physical beauty, so this really isn't difficult. Looking as attractive in the garden as when dressed up is a plus because I value real over a manufactured image.

I am very attracted to kind and thoughtful words and deeds, and beyond this the inner state of being which causes those outward traits to be manifested.

I like to be needed or at least feel like I am needed, but not to the point it becomes a taxing burden.

Ideally, I would want to be able to look into the right pair of eyes and feel like I am gazing into eternity.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ill pass on the red hair lol


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

My Mr is perfectly aware that should I answer the door one day and Sam Elliot is standing there smiling that crinkly eyed smile and says "Want to run away with me Darlin?" that Mr gets to keep the house.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Yep...that would be trouble for sure! I don't think I have ever heard his speaking voice so now I'm going to have to see if i can find an interview on youtube. You mentioned that you sang in a group. Still singing?


No Ma'am , I have had other opportunities in other quartets but the chemistry wasn't there. I enjoyed it while it lasted (6 yrs) but its very demanding and I have so many Irons in the fire now I don't think I could give a 100%.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Ill pass on the red hair lol


Issues with reds?


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Long time no see.


Hiya~!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Of course Wind in her Hair is gorgeous. She is a Texas woman after all. I liked Linda Cristal as Victoria Cannon on High Chaparral. Beautiful and fiery.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Red hair and green eyes, ill stay away from lol


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

FarmboyBill said:


> Red hair and green eyes, ill stay away from lol


You knew my grandma?


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

IndyDave said:


> You knew my grandma?


And my mama?


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> And my mama?


We have some hair and eyes in common in the family tree. Cool!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Songbird, and Indie. Yes, and that's what cured me LOL


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I can't take my eyes off this fellow!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

whiterock said:


> Of course Wind in her Hair is gorgeous. She is a Texas woman after all. I liked Linda Cristal as Victoria Cannon on High Chaparral. Beautiful and fiery.


And one of my kin , I am almost certain of it....


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

FlyOverZone said:


> lol There are plenty of hot chicks in Alaska you just have to be willing to drive long distances for one.


The problem is, you can't drive to most of the towns in Alaska. No roads.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am attracted to sunsets in the mountains, a new born foal, a baby elk calf standing for the first time, the sound a creek makes at night, a mule coming up to get his ears scratched, coyotes howling at a full moon, watching baby goats play, watching my wife as she sleeps, delivering a baby calf in a blizzard, gold in the pan, riding a young horse for the first time, the sound your boots make in the snow when it is really cold, leading a pack string in the mountains through a foot of fresh snow, the smell of fresh cut hay, a momma cow bawling for her calf, the coughing sound a leopard makes calling to his mate, the sounds of the jungle in the morning, fiddle music, and my wife's cooking. I really don't have any use for a curvy blond with big boobs.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My daddy told me to stay away from pretty women. He said, find a ugly one with a rich daddy. She will get better looking every day.


----------



## tcpete (Feb 27, 2003)

I find that as I age the adage that personality matters becomes more true. In high school and college I was attracted to what the world considered pretty. Now I want someone who is funny, thinks I am funny, is aware of the world around her and is willing to try new things or ideas.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

What attracts me is simplicity.
I'm not attracted to big hair, I hate fake boobs, and if you ever twerk at me, I might shoot you
I don't mind makeup as long as you don't look like a circus clown.
T-shirt and jeans, pony tail, that kind of thing.
Nice smile and good manners, good personal hygiene.
Patience is a plus, even tempered and intelligent.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

oneraddad said:


> Boobies were fun as a young man but I prefer the view of a nice ass anymore.


Here's a whole bunch of wild ass for you Rad. (I've been looking for this pic ever since you posted this)


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Hmmmmmm.....there my be hope in this world for me yet..lol


I thought you found a special someone?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Here's a whole bunch of wild ass for you Rad. (I've been looking for this pic ever since you posted this)
> View attachment 67664



If wild ass is anything like wild horses there should be a season on them


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

DKWunlimited said:


> I thought you found a special someone?


I thought so too.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> If wild ass is anything like wild horses there should be a season on them


There isn't an official season on them. But they do seem to die of lead poisoning quite often.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I thought so too.


You're not too awful far from Crater of Diamonds State Park, are you? I used to go past there *often* on my travels, way back before it was turned into a state park. Always wanted to stop, but never did. My daughter and her family, and friends have gone there several times to hunt for diamonds, dug through the dirt, and sometimes mud, got bit by every bug within 10 miles. None of them ever found anything worth keeping.

Oddy though, it seems that every time after they'd left, they heard of someone just walking along who happened to look down and BINGO! there was a large diamond, just laying there in front of God and everybody. In fact, it seems that most of the large diamonds found there were just waiting for some special person to find them.

There's a lot to be learned from diamonds.

Mon


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> You're not too awful far from Crater of Diamonds State Park, are you? I used to go past there *often* on my travels, way back before it was turned into a state park. Always wanted to stop, but never did. My daughter and her family, and friends have gone there several times to hunt for diamonds, dug through the dirt, and sometimes mud, got bit by every bug within 10 miles. None of them ever found anything worth keeping.
> 
> Oddy though, it seems that every time after they'd left, they heard of someone just walking along who happened to look down and BINGO! there was a large diamond, just laying there in front of God and everybody. In fact, it seems that most of the large diamonds found there were just waiting for some special person to find them.
> 
> ...


If I had a choice between Diamonds or Coal...I’d choose Coal every time.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> If I had a choice between Diamonds or Coal...I’d choose Coal every time.


Coal is just a diamond in the rough.

Mon


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

frogmammy said:


> Coal is just a diamond in the rough.
> 
> Mon


I prefer it’s transformation into coke. It has always served me better by fueling my forge than diamonds have in any form .


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I prefer it’s transformation into coke. It has always served me better by fueling my forge than diamonds have in any form .


Love the sentiment KK but you might wanna spell check your post.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't mind makeup as long as you don't look like a circus clown.


She: Do you think I'm wearing to too much makeup?
He: That depends on if you are going to kill Batman.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

The older I get looks fall lower and lower as any type of a measurement for a mate......not that they were at the top at any point.

The less neurotic behavior and baggage the better as a measure of beauty now....


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

haypoint said:


> She: Do you think I'm wearing to too much makeup?
> He: That depends on if you are going to kill Batman.


 I met a guy at the shooting range and on his business card he had the motto " Nothing more scary than black powder and painted women"...……..I sensed some emotional baggage in that one...…


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

shawnlee said:


> The less neurotic behavior and baggage the better as a measure of beauty now....


Hot vs Crazy Matrix Explains a lot, perhaps even FBB's fear of redheads.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Love the sentiment KK but you might wanna spell check your post.


Spell Check???


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I prefer it’s transformation into coke.


Unless you actually meant "coke". I mean, I'm not here to judge or anything but you don't seem like a coke head to me!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Unless you actually meant "coke". I mean, I'm not here to judge or anything but you don't seem like a coke head to me!


Yes ma’am I did mean coke. I’ve been a coke head for decades...but not the kind you’re thinking of  Coke is Coal with all of the impurities burned out of it and it is a preferred fuel for many blacksmiths including myself.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Yes ma’am I did mean coke. I’ve been a coke head for decades...but not the kind you’re thinking of  Coke is Coal with all of the impurities burned out of it and it is a preferred fuel for many blacksmiths including myself.


Oh, duh (akward cough)...I didn't think you meant THAT coke. Of course (akward laugh) I totally know what coke you meant.

Just kidding I had no idea and now I feel REALLY smart!! 

Cool that you're a blacksmith! My Lil guy wants to build a forge out of an old oil drum in the backyard lol. He likes that forged in fire show and has been trying to convince me to send him to a blacksmithing camp for kids he found somewhere.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Oh, duh (akward cough)...I didn't think you meant THAT coke. Of course (akward laugh) I totally know what coke you meant.
> 
> Just kidding I had no idea and now I feel REALLY smart!!
> 
> Cool that you're a blacksmith! My Lil guy wants to build a forge out of an old oil drum in the backyard lol. He likes that forged in fire show and has been trying to convince me to send him to a blacksmithing camp for kids he found somewhere.


Several of my friends have won the competition . I was recruited for seasons one and five and also received a message from the recruiter of their spin off show but I haven’t been able to compete due to issues beyond my control. I don’t know that I’ll ever get another opportunity but that’s ok too I stay busy enough teaching classes here at my home shop.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Several of my friends have won the competition . I was recruited for seasons one and five and also received a message from the recruiter of their spin off show but I haven’t been able to compete due to issues beyond my control. I don’t that I’ll ever get another opportunity but that’s ok too I stay busy enough teaching classes here at my home shop.


You know if it's meant to be, it will. And if you do ever get to be on the show please let us know. Do you have a website or a place where you sell your stuff?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

girl, you ain't gonna believe the stuff he makes


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> You know if it's meant to be, it will. And if you do ever get to be on the show please let us know. Do you have a website or a place where you sell your stuff?


I sell a lot of my knives and other craft work at gun shows & craft shows. I do have a small fb page where I have started posting some pictures and advertising classes that I teach.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I sell a lot of my knives and other craft work at gun shows & craft shows. I do have a small fb page where I have started posting some pictures and advertising classes that I teach.


Nice! I'd love to check it out!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Nice! I'd love to check it out!!


I haven’t posted anything there for awhile now because I was unable to work for a long while. But I’m gonna be getting with the program again soon lol


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

KK's knives are works of pure beauty and functional artistry.

You just wait and see, Songbird!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

CajunSunshine said:


> KK's knives are works of pure beauty and functional artistry.
> 
> You just wait and see, Songbird!


That is very kind of you to say.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Everyone who has seen your work would agree with me!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

WITHOUT A DOUBT


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm going to need the female version of me
Nothing else will work


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

elevenpoint said:


> I'm going to need the female version of me
> Nothing else will work


I could come over to visit with the hedge shears.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm good...I found her
Had to go all the way back to 5th grade to find her
We're the same 45 years later


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I almost hate to say it, but...sooo pretty!

Mon


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm And I thought I was hard up LOL


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Nice! I'd love to check it out!!


I will post a few photos here for you to get an idea of what I usually make. Most of my work is simple in design but I really love the simplicity,


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I like the second to last one............The BEST.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I"m drooling on the keyboard


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Really nice work. Beautiful actually.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

KK, do you know Cajun Kamikaze ?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

oneraddad said:


> KK, do you know Cajun Kamikaze ?


No sir...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Dad, you talking about this dude? 

A quick Google: 

https://www.bladeforums.com/threads/what-type-of-design-is-this.1313671/

https://www.facebook.com/CajunKamikaze?fref=search


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

CajunSunshine said:


> Dad, you talking about this dude?
> 
> A quick Google:
> 
> ...


Yes, he's a friend of mine


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the third knife on KK's post the best. It has my heart all a'flutter, like any good looking Damascus would.

ETA: For those who have no idea what in the Damascus I am talking about: http://www.thetruthaboutknives.com/2013/04/ask-a-knifemaker-the-truth-about-damascus/

Also of interest (followed a link from one of the site reader's comments): https://www.nytimes.com/1981/09/29/science/the-mystery-of-damascus-steel-appears-solved.html


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

KK, be sure to check out that second link I added (after you saw my last post)! OK, that was interesting, f'sure.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow...I'm beyond impressed! I can see beauty and functionality in each of them KK. They're so pretty I'd be hesitant to use them!! Do you take custom orders..I've got some ideas for some things I've been looking for and unable to find..mostly related to something thats more woman friendly. Great work...you should be very proud and I can't see after looking at these WHY your travel fund isn't stocked full!!


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

AZSongBird1973 said:


> Wow...I'm beyond impressed! I can see beauty and functionality in each of them KK. They're so pretty I'd be hesitant to use them!! Do you take custom orders..I've got some ideas for some things I've been looking for and unable to find..mostly related to something thats more woman friendly. Great work...you should be very proud and I can't see after looking at these WHY your travel fund isn't stocked full!!


Yes ma’am I quite often do special projects. Thank you for your kind words.


----------

